

Marc Andreessen: Here's How To Destroy A High-Growth Startup - swamp40
http://www.businessinsider.com/marc-andreessen-heres-how-you-hurt-your-startup-2014-7

======
swamp40
So who's he talking about? Box? Fab?

~~~
nostrademons
It seems like it could be any one of a half dozen or so Silicon Valley
flameouts. Various bulletpoints describe (in part) Facebook, Groupon, Zynga,
and many others. Hell, it could be Netscape or LoudCloud, even.

